# sanitizing boxes with bleach



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: samitizing boxes with bleach*

I don't believe bleach is proven to cure anything that you need to worry about. Dead mites and their virus's are not there. No reason to do this that I k now of


----------



## sonnypemberton (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: samitizing boxes with bleach*

It will kill the spores that are present to some extent in all hives - It may give a little head-start for the bees but I dont know how it would do any harm.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samitizing boxes with bleach*

air dry and if you can place them where they can get some sun. The UV help break down a world of bad stuff.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: samitizing boxes with bleach*

as long as you dont have any known diesases add new bees thay have survived for millions of years doing it there way


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: samitizing boxes with bleach*

You will kill any nosema spores with the spray. You don't need to make it quite that strong to be effective. 20:1 is good. Personally I would also mist the frames.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

If you lost the hives to mites you probably won't be accomplishing much by bleaching the boxes. I suppose it won't hurt but I wouldn't do it myself.


----------

